# Circuito amplificador de corriente



## vulmy (May 19, 2008)

Hola a todos. 
Necesito amplificar la corriente de entrada de un valor de 12mA, a unos 300 mA. Se que ha de hacerse con un transistor, pero no sé qué transistor usar ni como calcular para polarizarlo.
La tensión es de 12v, y este circuito lo necesitaria, para activar la bobina de un relé.
Gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 19, 2008)

Puedes utilizar cualquier transistor tipo darlington.
puedes usar un BD135, BD136, algun TIP31, TIP41, algun 2N3055. cualquiera t sirve.


----------



## vulmy (May 19, 2008)

Sí, pero cómo va polarizado? qué valor de resistencia le pongo en la base? Gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 19, 2008)

tal vez esto t sirva. en realidad es de un elevador de tensión, pero los transistores solo elevan la corriente. a la base le metes los 12 volts, y dejas q ellos hagan el resto.


----------



## pepechip (May 19, 2008)

Hola
para manejar un rele puedes utilizar este circuito. 
El diodo D2 no veo necesario que lo pongas.
Puedes utilizar cualquier transistor generico tipo NPN.


----------



## carito8410 (Sep 16, 2009)

hola...

tengo un problema similar tengo una salida de una compuerta y necesito activar un bobina de un rele de 5 voltios...

ya intente con 2N2222 en cascada pero la corriente y el voltaje se caen al conectar el rele si alguno tiene un circuito o una idea que funcione les agradezco....

Gracias


----------



## tatanbitter (Oct 25, 2009)

carito8410 dijo:


> hola...
> 
> tengo un problema similar tengo una salida de una compuerta y necesito activar un bobina de un rele de 5 voltios...
> 
> ...



------------------------------------------------------------------
alugunos reles vienen con un diodo para eliminar la corriente de auto induccion, prueba polarizando al revez


----------



## FELIPE969 (Nov 25, 2009)

cuando uno utiliza compuertas y necesita activar un rele, esto usualmente se logra con una compuerta de colector abierto.


----------



## analfabeta (Nov 25, 2009)

Tal vez puedas ocupar un transistor como seguidor emisor, conforme necesites mas corriente los pones en cascada, eso si, cada transistor va a provocar una caida de voltaje de aprox 0.7V


----------



## sergiobust (Jun 3, 2010)

ola a todos nesesito un favor es q*UE* en um proyecto con un generador nesecito aumentar la corriente del generador con un transistor , pro no se como hacerlo 

les agradescola ayuda


----------



## Cacho (Jun 3, 2010)

Bienvenido al foro Sergio.

Te aclaro una cosa importantísima: P=V*I y el valor de P *no cambia* a menos que agregues otro generador.
Si tenés 10V y 1A de corriente (10W) a la salida del generador, pero querés una corriente de 2A, necesariamente tendrás que bajar la tensión a 5V (5V*2A=10W) con, por ejemplo, un transformador.

Está claro que habrá pérdidas, pero eso es otro cantar.

Un transistor no hace magia. No podés hacer aparecer corriente de la nada (y la maldita Termodinámica que se cruza en el camino de nuevo...)


Saludos


----------



## karlitos3000 (Jun 14, 2010)

emplea circuitos reforzadores de corriente con transistores TIP existen circuitos practicos


----------



## angelxp (Feb 26, 2011)

creo que debes leer algunas hojas de datos de transistores de mediana potencia y acordarte que pequeños aumentos de corriente en la base producen una corriente suficiente en la base o el colector dependiendo  de tu configuracion ya sea en emisor seguidor o en colector los TIP 31 o 32 te pueden servir perfectamente

y debes checar cuantos miliamperes necesita la base ya que aveces el poner una resistencia en la base del transistor sabiendo que le estas metiendo miliamperes que en tu caso son 12 mA podria no necesitar la resistencia en la base


----------



## haylen (Abr 12, 2011)

hola, necesito hacer un amplificador de corriente hasta 47mA para un electroestimulardor.
gracias.


----------



## immaflas (Jun 9, 2012)

pepechip dijo:


> Hola
> para manejar un rele puedes utilizar este circuito.
> El diodo D2 no veo necesario que lo pongas.
> Puedes utilizar cualquier transistor generico tipo NPN.



Gracias hombre me ha sido de mucha utilidad tu respuesta


----------



## tinchusbest (Jun 10, 2012)

vulmy dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Necesito amplificar la corriente de entrada de un valor de 12mA, a unos 300 mA. Se que ha de hacerse con un transistor, pero no sé qué transistor usar ni como calcular para polarizarlo.
> La tensión es de 12v, y este circuito lo necesitaria, para activar la bobina de un relé.
> Gracias.


Este amplificador de corriente se acciona con hasta 50mA,vos adaptalo para los reles,hay que cambiar los transistores,es solo para que tengas una base del esquema


----------



## AMBROSIA (Sep 18, 2013)

Hola a todos 
Este amplificador de corriente es solamente 3A
pregunto
para 5 A  utilizaría 5 transistores 2N3055, pero me parece demasiado 5 transistores, hay alguna otra forma  de sustituir los cinco por uno solo transistor


----------



## opamp (Sep 18, 2013)

Hola AMBROSIA, en el peor de los casos si la entrada es 25V y si la salida se cortocircuita , tendrias 25V x 5 A : 125 W ( PERO , deberias tener un limitador de amperaje a 5A . Contestando tu pregunta SI se puede reemplazar por un unico transistor Darlington de potencia. En el diagrama anterior no se que funcion cumple la ultima resistencia de 0.22 Ohm y ademas esta mal calculada en potencia , a 3A disipa 2W (es para colocarle 5W como minimo).


----------



## chclau (Sep 18, 2013)

Y... depende de los transistores de potencia que consigas por tu zona, no?


----------



## opamp (Sep 18, 2013)

Por esta zona se consigue con facilidad ,2N6282/83/84 (20A/160W) , MJ11012/14/16 (30A/200W) , te menciono los de mejores precios y mayor stock, si eres de Lima debes conocer el jiron Paruro, mejores precios encuentras en una importadora de la av. Canada......,Saludos Tercermundistas!!!


----------



## AMBROSIA (Sep 23, 2013)

Ok Opamp, chclau 
Si Opamp soy de lima
Un ejemplo  un trasformador de 220 / 50V /1A  un amperio muy poco se necesitaría un amplificador de corriente
tendrían por ahí un diagrama porfa. 
saludos


----------



## opamp (Sep 23, 2013)

AMBROSIA no entiendo lo que necesitas, solo se entiende que el trafo es de 220Vac con secundario de 50Vac y entrega una I de 1Amp . Que es lo que deseas hacer, explica con mayor detalle ?


----------



## AMBROSIA (Oct 2, 2013)

OK  opamp
 Acepta mi disculpas  no he sido claro
Tengo un circuito (DIAGRAMA) de una fuente regulada  la entrada es de 220V / SALIDA 50 V / 1A
me parece poco  así que he decidido aumentar 5 amperios
para aumentar la corriente (amplificar la corriente) tendrías por ahí un diagrama porfa.


----------



## opamp (Oct 2, 2013)

AMBROSIA, tu fuente es de P : V x I = 50V X 1A = 50VA . Si quieres elevarla a 5A, tu trafo , rectificador, condensador , transitores,  todo tiene que aumentar X 5 . En la electronica se respeta " La Ley de la Conservacio de la Energia. Si ya tienes un diagrama para 1A, muestralo para que los compañeros puedan opinar como elevarlo a 5A. En fuentes de alimentacion del FORO hay una fuente similar a tu requerimiento.


----------

